# σεισμογενής | σεισμογόνος = earthquake-induced, earthquake-triggered, seismic | earthquake-prone, seismogenic



## nickel (Feb 19, 2010)

Σχολίαζα χτες τη σύσταση του Δελτίου Επιστημονικής Ορολογίας και Νεολογισμών (τεύχος 9-10) για το επίθετο _σεισμογενής_. *Να μη λέμε «σεισμογενής», αλλά να λέμε «σεισμογόνος».* Έτσι το παρουσίαζε το Βήμα και έκανα την ευχή να δίνεται με περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες στο Δελτίο (με σαλίγκαρο μού έρχεται) μια και άλλο σημαίνει το ένα επίθετο και άλλο το άλλο.

Το πρόβλημα, το έχω ξαναπεί, ξεκινά από το ότι οι αγγλόφωνοι κοτσάρουν το *—genic* με δύο σημασίες και όποιον πάρει ο χάρος. Δείτε στο OED:

*—genic
*forming adjectives with the meaning: ‘of, pertaining to, or relating to generation or production’; spec. (a) generating, producing, as _carcinogenic, epeirogenic, pathogenic, pyrogenic_; (b) generated, produced, originating in, as _blastogenic, cryptogenic_.

Στην πρώτη περίπτωση *—γόνος* (π.χ. _καρκινογόνος_), στη δεύτερη *—γενής* (π.χ. _κρυψιγενής_, πλέον και _κρυπτογενής_).

Εδώ μπορώ να ξεσηκώσω το σχετικό πλαίσιο από το ΛΝΕΓ:
*-γενής: -γόνος.* Τα παράγωγα των δύο αυτών λεξικών επιθημάτων τής Ελληνικής είναι πολλά. Από μερικούς ομιλητές συγχέεται η χρήση τους, ενώ η σημασία τους είναι διαφορετική (ετυμολογικώς είναι ομόρριζα, συνδεόμενα με το _γί(γ)νομαι _και με άλλα παράγωγα, όπως _γέν-ος, γεν-ικός, γένε-σις, γενε-ά, γόν-ος, γον-εύς _κ.ά.): το *-γενής *δηλώνει «αυτόν/αυτό που γίνεται/έγινε, που προκαλείται από κάτι», π.χ. _ηφαιστειογενής σεισμός _είναι ο σεισμός που προκαλείται από έκρηξη ηφαιστείου, _λατινογενείς γλώσσες _είναι οι γλώσσες (Ιταλική, Γαλλική, Ισπανική κ.ά.) που προήλθαν από τη Λατινική, _πυριγενής _(για πετρώματα) αυτός που γίνεται από τη φωτιά, _φαρμακογενής _(για ασθένεια) αυτός που προέρχεται από φάρμακα· πβ. κ. _εκρηξιγενής, σεισμογενής, ψυχογενής, εξωγενής, θεογενής, υστερογενής, ιζηματογενής _κ.λπ. 
Το *-γόνος *δηλώνει «αυτόν/αυτό που προκαλεί κάτι, που κάνει κάτι»: _καρκινογόνες ουσίες _είναι αυτές που προκαλούν καρκίνο, _δακρυγόνος _και _ασφυξιογόνος (βόμβες / αέρια) _είναι αυτά που προκαλούν αντιστοίχως δάκρυα και ασφυξία· πβ. κ. _παθογόνος, ζημιογόνος, παραισθησιογόνος, σιελογόνος, βλεννογόνος _κ.λπ. Με άλλα λόγια, το _-γόνος _έχει ενεργητική σημασία (κάνω), ενώ το _-γενής _παθητική (γίνομαι).​
Στην περίπτωση της «σεισμογενούς περιοχής» δεν είναι εύκολο να αλλάξεις τα καθιερωμένα. Δηλ. στα ψαχτήρια (Altavista / Google):
σεισμογενής περιοχή 328 / 4.820 ευρήματα 
σεισμογόνος περιοχή	10 / 19 ευρήματα

Το ΛΚΝ αναγνωρίζει ότι είναι χαμένο το παιχνίδι και γράφει:
*σεισμογενής -ής -ές* : 1. που δημιουργήθηκε από σεισμό: _Σεισμογενή νησιά_. 2. αντί του *σεισμογόνος*, χαρακτηρισμός περιοχής με υψηλό δείκτη σεισμικών δονήσεων.
*σεισμογόνος -ος / -α -ο * : (για περιοχή) που έχει υψηλό δείκτη σεισμικών δονήσεων.​
Το ΛΝΕΓ, ωστόσο, αφιερώνει ολόκληρο πλαίσιο:

*σεισμογενής *- *σεισμογόνος*. Οι λέξεις διαφέρουν σημασιολογικά, αν και συχνά συγχέονται στη χρήση τους: *σεισμογενής *είναι αυτός που προέρχεται ή γίνεται από σεισμούς _(σεισμογενής ρηγμάτωση τού εδάφους, σεισμογενείς μετατοπίσεις / αλλοιώσεις, σεισμογενή φαινόμενα)· _*σεισμογόνος *είναι αυτός που προκαλεί σεισμούς _(σεισμογόνο ρήγμα, σεισμογόνοι παράγοντες). _Επομένως, όταν θέλουμε να πούμε για μια περιοχή ότι προκαλεί συχνά σεισμούς, θα πούμε ότι είναι _σεισμογόνος περιοχή· _αν θέλουμε, αντιθέτως, να πούμε ότι πάσχει από σεισμούς, ότι υφίσταται σεισμούς, θα τη χαρακτηρίσουμε ως _σεισμόπληκτη / σεισμοπαθή περιοχή _(τα _σεισμόπληκτος / σεισμοπαθής _σημαίνουν και τον άνθρωπο που έχει υποστεί ζημιές από σεισμούς). Από αυτά προκύπτει ότι πρέπει να αποφύγουμε να πούμε _σεισμογενής περιοχή _είτε με τη σημασία «περιοχή που προκαλεί σεισμούς» είτε με τη σημασία «περιοχή που υφίσταται σεισμούς».


Ας δούμε και τους αγγλικούς όρους:

*σεισμογενής = earthquake-induced, earthquake-triggered, seismic
σεισμογενείς μετατοπίσεις = earthquake-induced displacements
σεισμογενείς αλλοιώσεις = earthquake-induced deformations*

*σεισμογόνο ρήγμα = seismogenic fault
σεισμογόνος ζώνη = seismogenic zone* (the layer of the Earth's crust, at the top of the asthenosphere, where most earthquakes originate) 
*σεισμογόνος περιοχή (*σεισμογενής περιοχή) = earthquake-prone area, seismogenic area, area of high seismicity
σεισμόπληκτη / σεισμοπαθής περιοχή = earthquake-hit area, earthquake-stricken area*


----------



## Tsialas (Feb 19, 2010)

Εξαιρετικά εύστοχη και σημαντική επισήμανση.

Είχα μπει στη διαδικασία να μελετήσω το θέμα όταν πήγα κάποτε να μεταφράσω το _carcinogenic substance._ Παρασυρμένος από την εικόνα της αγγλικής λέξης και το γκουγκλάρισμα, αρχικά το έγραψα «καρκινογενής». Τότε μου ήρθε η έκλαμψη ότι η συνήθης λέξη είναι «καρκινογόνος» και ότι η κατάληξη «-γενής» σημαίνει είτε προέλευση είτε είδος, αλλά σίγουρα όχι αιτία γενέσεως.


----------



## LostVerse (Mar 31, 2010)

*Προσθήκη συνδέσμων*



nickel said:


> Να μη λέμε «σεισμογενής», αλλά να λέμε «σεισμογόνος». Μα άλλο το ένα και άλλο το άλλο. Γράφει στο ΛΚΝ:
> 
> 
> *σεισμογενής -ής -ές* [sizmojenís] E10 : 1. που δημιουργήθηκε από σεισμό: _Σεισμογενή νησιά_. 2. αντί του σεισμογόνος, χαρακτηρισμός περιοχής με υψηλό δείκτη σεισμικών δονήσεων.
> ...


 Με βάση τον παραπάνω ορισμό (ΛΚΝ), αυτός που προκαλεί έναν σεισμό, ο πσράγοντας ή μηχανισμός είναι "σεισμογενής ΧΧΧ"  Δεν είναι υποθετικό ερώτημα. Για παράδειγμα, *μια βόμβα σχεδιασμένη για να* δημιουργεί δονήσεις και να προκαλεί έτσι σεισμούς, θα ήταν σεισμογενής ή σεισμογόνος; 

Πάντως θυμάμαι πολύ χαρακτηριστικά ότι στην απόδοση των διαλόγων *της ταινίας του 1954* ο τότε υποτιτλιστής επέλεξε το «σεισμογόνος βόμβα». Δεν μπορώ να θυμηθώ πιο πρόσφατες αποδόσεις και τώρα είμαι μακριά από το αρχείο μου... Θα έχει ενδιαφέρον πάντως να δούμε τι θα επιλέξει ο υποτιτλιστής του κοντινού μέλλοντος *για το ριμέικ*.

Δεν είναι πάντως μόνο το παραπάνω. Π.χ., ένας μηχανισμός δημιουργίας τεχνητών σεισμών (στην έρευνα για πετρέλαιο π.χ.) πώς αποδίδεται: -γενής ή -γόνος; Υποθέτω το δεύτερο, είναι όμως αυτονόητο; Το τσιγάρο π.χ. είναι καρκινογόνο αλλά η νικοτίνη είναι καρκινογενής... Τα έχω δει και με τις δυο γραφές αμφότερα...


----------



## nickel (Mar 31, 2010)

Ο ορισμός του ΛΚΝ («(για περιοχή) που έχει υψηλό δείκτη σεισμικών δονήσεων») μπορεί να μη βοηθάει, αλλά νομίζω ότι από το υπόλοιπο σημείωμα γίνεται σαφές ότι:
—γόνος: αυτός που δημιουργεί, που προκαλεί [τη λέξη του πρώτου συνθετικού]
—γενής: αυτός που δημιουργείται [από τη λέξη του πρώτου συνθετικού].

Η βόμβα που προκαλεί σεισμούς θα είναι σεισμογόνος. Θα μπορούσε να είναι ασφυξιογόνος, δακρυγόνος, παραισθησιογόνος κ.ά. Αυτό που είναι στρεσογόνο είναι κατά πόσο θα πρέπει να πειραματιστεί κανείς με θηλυκά σε —α, π.χ. «η σεισμογόνα περιοχή» που λέει κι ο Ριζοσπάστης.


----------



## nickel (Dec 9, 2012)

Ένα από τα πολύ συνηθισμένα λάθη που γίνεται σ' αυτή την παρέα λέξεων και συνέλαβε ο Κώστας Βαλεοντής αφορά το _*erogenous*_, π.χ. *erogenous zones*. Παρότι σε όλα τα λεξικά θα βρούμε *ερωτογόνος* και είναι φυσικό να χρησιμοποιήσουμε το -_γόνος_ για να περιγράψουμε αυτό που *προκαλεί* σεξουαλική διέγερση, είναι πάμπολλα τα ευρήματα για _*ερωτογενείς ζώνες_ (λες και πρόκειται για ζώνες που είναι καρπός κάποιου έρωτα...). Άτιμο αυτό το -_gen_-!

*erogenous zone = ερωτογόνος ζώνη*


----------

